# Gill OC1 vs OC2 Ocean Racer Jacket



## granche1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what the difference between the OC1 and OC2 line of Gill outerwear is? They are both priced similarly and seem to be made of the same 5 dot waterproof breathable fabric. The later is available at a considerable discount at the moment. 

Thanks.

Grant


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

First, just call them. 
Contact

Second, it looks like they have the OC racer jacket on clearance not sure if it's OC1 or 2. I can't find a site that compares them side by side. Clearance is the best time to buy, they're usually trying to dump last years model. Just make sure you keep all your paperwork for the lifetime guarantee.


----------



## mbsl98 (Sep 10, 2010)

The OS2 line is, I believe, being discontinued and therefore on a big sale with potentially limited choices of color/size. It is an evolution of their older Key West line that was Practical Sailor's top choice in several tests they have done in recent years on mid-priced foul weather gear. The OS2 line is a mid-weight, "light offshore cruising" level, while the OS1 is a light weight coastal cruising line. I bought a set of the OS2 last fall to replace my full offshore Musto gear after more than 25 years of good service. The OS2 stuff is similar in design and quality feel, but more flexible/comfortable - probably will be a trade for very long life, but no sense of that yet. My son has the OS1 gear and he likes that as well, but he likes the lighter style because he wears the jacket for general use as well as foul weather sailing, and it is not as good at heavy weather for sure. For the sale price, I thought the OS2 was a no brainer (about $320 for the set) - a far better buy than the regular priced light weight stuff. So far, I am very happy I bought it.

One caution - Gill seems to make their gear quite full sized. I had to return the pants for a smaller size.

If you can, check the Practical Sailor archives for the tests. They were very informative as to various features, construction, etc. For interest, the very popular West Marine gear was dead last in each test.

I bought from these guys and got great service (including the swap)
Gill


----------

